

I'm waiting again [for Apple to review my App] - kbutler
http://handyapp.com/2010/02/im-doing-it-again

======
GloryFish
From what I've been reading in places like Touch Arcade, review times are
going down significantly. I submitted my app (<http://tcgcounter.com>) on
Monday night, it changed to In Review the next morning, that evening it went
to Ready For Sale, and was on the app store about two hours after that. Super
fast.

~~~
kbutler
Just got approved - 35 hours.

Guess I'll give it a go again!

------
Luc
I think this is trolling, and if it's not, it's pretty poor form. It's also
not very interesting.

~~~
kbutler
Sorry, it wasn't intended as a troll.

My own experience probably bumps up my interest with other's experiences with
the app store and it's approval process.

